
CURL converts to Swagger YAML format - moongift2
https://github.com/moongift/cURLtoSwagger
======
moongift2
Google Chrome DevTools has support to copy any network access to cURL command.
And this tool converts from cURL command to Swagger(OpenAPI Specification 2.0)
with response JSON text.

Give us your feedback!

